# Pony/POA info



## Lamb Lover (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello there. I know this thread isn't for POA's or ponies but I'm assuming some of you have one or both. I'm unable to own a horse at this time because of the cost of owning one. I've owned horse previously however. I am interested in furthering my horse training skills and I though since a pony/POA is smaller I would be able to do so with them. I would also like to show and I have a small flock of sheep and I've seen that ponies can be taught to herd. (Not sure if that's true.)

I'm looking for perhaps a Shetland (I know I can't ride one or do majority of the training) but what are some other small breeds? I don't really like Welsh ponies. How much do they eat? How often do their need their hooves trimmed? How long do they live? Small things like that. I know ponies can be pretty stubborn, full of attitude.

I've never known anybody who has owned a pony before so this is why I don't know. I know people with horses and cattle and sheep, even somebody with a zebra and a rare breed of deer but no one with a pony.

I appreciate anything you can tell me. I've already looked online and only found one Shetland I'm interested in but she's eight years old and hasn't had any work except she does like affection. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2015)

If you are going to buy a pony, make it one big enough for you to ride. Welsh would be a good choice.


----------



## Lamb Lover (Dec 3, 2015)

@Baymule how big do Welsh typically get? I think I want to stay fairly small. Wish I could have another actual horse but I'll have to wait until I have more space. It would be housed with the sheep, one cow and at least six horses. They all have separate pens though throughout the acerage. The other horses and cow belong to our friend who owns the property and all of them are pretty well behaved except the cow is a big territorial and one horse hasn't been broken. Probably nothing to worry about but I want to be sure.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2015)

http://www.welshpony.org/


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_Pony_and_Cob


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 5, 2015)

"Pony" is more a size designation than anything else. There are animals that have 100% "horse" breed genetics, that stand less than 14.2 and are therefore considered "ponies" - a  Quarter Pony would be a good example of that.  POA (Pony of the Americas) is a specific pony breed; a POA is medium sized (11-13 hh) with somewhat refined Quarter Horse type and Appaloosa coloring.

Realistically, a pony is just a small horse, and it has the same needs that a horse does as far as vet care, hoof care, etc. Nutritionally, a smaller animal needs less food, of course, but some breeds (like the Shetland) tend to be pretty efficient at converting even relatively moderate amounts of food to fat. Some (known as "easy keepers") can be so good at it, their owners may even need to restrict their access to pasture, to prevent them from getting too fat (which can be more dangerous to a horse's health than being too thin).

As far as behavior goes, generally speaking, a well-behaved horse is only that way because it is in the hands of a person who knows how to_ keep_ it that way. Just like people, horse personalities differ; some are laid-back and easy going, some are hot-headed and reactive, and some fall somewhere in between. To a certain extent, there are certain personalities associated with certain breeds (Arabians tend to be "hot," Quarter Horses tend to be laid-back), but that isn't guaranteed by any means. 

A truly laid-back horse will make any owner look good; they are patient and accepting, and don't usually challenge you. You may be able to leave them alone for months on end, and when you do work with them, it's no different than if they had been worked the day before. Some horses will get pushy, sassy, and even downright dangerous if someone isn't constantly mindful to keep them in their place. Lots of ponies are very smart, and smart horses tend to test the limits all the time. Since ponies are frequently handled by children, they often know more than their riders do, and they learn to take advantage any way that they can. On the other hand, sometimes you meet horses that are kind and patient with novices, that only show "attitude" to those that think they know what they are doing.

Within a horse herd, there is always a pecking order, and a new horse always starts out at the bottom. He will rise in rank as he proves to be meaner/tougher than the other animals he lives with. Depending on the size and temperament of your friend's horses, a small pony could be in serious danger if turned out in the pasture with them. I have a 10-hand pony that spent a month in a pasture with a few large horses; she came back to me covered in bites, kicks and scrapes. Some people manage to keep animals of all sizes together with no issues, but I have also know of animals that were killed or seriously injured by their larger pasture mates. This may not be an issue for you, but I think it is something you need to at least be aware of.


----------



## Lamb Lover (Dec 5, 2015)

@Bunnylady thank you so much! You're completely right on temperament and the like. I had an Arabian who belonged to my uncle but was given to me and he was about four years older than I was. He was the best horse I've ever met. He was laid back and gentle, he played tag with me and even protected me from other horses. We had an Appy too and he had enough attitude for two horses. It all depends on the horse. 

The fat thing is good to know. I thought it was weird how Shetlands were usually chubby but thought nothing of it. These other horses are all pretty good sized except for two who are I'd say maybe 14 hands at the most and both are timid. The cow is the one I worry about. She doesn't mean to hurt anything, she just doesn't realize how big she is. My sheep are kept separate from all of them however and I think to start out I'll keep said pony with them. That way hopefully nobody gets hurt. 

Thank you for the help though I'll keep all that in mind.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 5, 2015)

My ponies do well with the sheep, but the minis will occasionally chase them.  This is most often food-related, but sometimes it seems to be just for the fun (trouble) of it.

You'll also have to make sure the sheep can't get to the horse minerals, it will have too much copper for them.

Most everything that applies to a horse also applies to a pony or mini, they're just smaller.  Vet and farrier costs are the same.  Tack may or may not be more expensive.  Some ponies can be harder to fit a saddle to (mine have low withers and wide but short backs).  You can drive instead of ride, but then there's the expense of harness and cart, and driving can be more dangerous than riding, so you have to be super safety conscious.

Is there a rescue group near you that works with horses?  If so it might be a great place to volunteer at, and get more hands on experience at training, under some experienced people.  There's also a book you might find interesting, "The Complete Guide to Riding Other People's Horses" by Barbara Burn - it might give you some good ideas.


----------

